# enduristen/freerider rund um ahrweiler gesucht



## homerkills (12. Mai 2010)

nabend freunde...

wer lust und laune in diesem bereich hat soll sich doch bitte mal in dieses thema einklinken.
irgendwie ist die bergab-fraktion in der umgebung nicht allzu zahlreich vertreten..was angesichts der möglichkeiten die man hier so hat schade ist.

wer also lust auf streckenbau...trailerkundungen...filmerei...oder einfach nur auf eine gute zeit hat..einfach hier einsteigen.

nächster halt ist spaß 

grüße vom homer


----------



## Fusiro (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wir kommen aus dem Münsterland und wollen am kommenden WE (also am 22. und 23. Mai) nach Altenahr (Campingplatz) und von dort Freeridetouren starten. Da wir uns gar nicht auskennen wären wir um Mitfahrer oder auch um Tipps dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Fusiro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbosiggi121 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ein paar Leute und meine Wenigkeit (Abfartsorientiert ;-)) sind regelmäßig im Ahrtal und Umgebung unterwegs und haben auch schon ein wenig "gebastelt". Wurde aber leider im Winter zerstört...
Bin zwar unter der Woche in Kölle, aber am WE (auch an diesem langen) immer in der Heimat (Kalenborn) unterwegs... 
Einfach mal hier posten, oder ne Nachricht schreiben und dann jeht et loss! Kenn schon viele Schmankerl, wobei man im Ahrtal ja immer wieder überrascht wird
...und basteln ist ja nie verkehrt...

Schönen Gruss
Christian


----------



## karthäuser (7. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal habt Ihr se noch alle 
Streckenbau im Ahrtal. Super. Macht weiter so dann ist dort auch bald Sperrgebiet. Schaltet doch mal euer Hirn ein.


----------



## homerkills (7. Juni 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt Ihr se noch alle
> Streckenbau im Ahrtal. Super. Macht weiter so dann ist dort auch bald Sperrgebiet. Schaltet doch mal euer Hirn ein.



locker bleiben!!!nicht jeder baut wild irgendetwas irgendwo hin.es gibt auch private waldbesitzer die soetwas erlauben 
einen davon haben wir gefunden!


----------



## Rines (13. Juni 2010)

Da komm ich mal vorbei!


----------



## turbosiggi121 (10. Juli 2010)

hey,
seh ich genauso. bauen heisst ja nicht unbedingt, dass man den ganzen wald umpflügt. ich fahr hier schon seit mehr als 10 jahren rum und mir ist so einiges daran gelegen, dass man auch ohne stress weiterfahren kann. wenn "richtig" gebaut wird, dann sollte es natürlich schon das eigene stück land sein! ;-)
verwilderte trails von "unrat" befreien ist für mich auch "bauen"....

schönen gruß
christian


----------



## Tinoels (9. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich bin beruflich gerade in Bonn gestrandet und Suche nach netten Leuten die sich in der Gegend auskennen zum Enduro fahren und Umfeld erkunden.
Mir klang der Thread sehr interessant, wobei ich nicht zwingend auf Streckenbau aus bin. Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist, gibt es noch Leute aus der Gegend die mich zum Enduron mitnehmen. 

Grüße


----------

